# Anybody doing tobacco flavours



## gertvanjoe (5/8/15)

So I decided to get myself some new juice as I decided from the beginning I would have four flavours in my pack. One was finished and off I went to the local shop. 

Being one wanting to try dessert flavours I opted for Desert Ship ( only realizing my mistake when I got home and reading up the lungbuddy descriptions. Haha yup the classic example of someone mispelling ( in their head that is ) . So now I'm sitting with my first ever tobacco juice

My experience as vaped on a Twisp
Taste : Clearly tobbaco with a hint of caramel somewhere in there. Not that sweet which is nice.Wood undertone. Could be like smoking cheapish tobacco whilst sipping top notch whisky lol
Would I buy again : Maybe one day when I have been in and out of my next mission , dessert vapes
Nom rating : 6/10 Nom uhmmm nom

I have never subbed but I don't think subohmers will like this one


----------



## Wesley (5/8/15)

So far the best local tobacco I've had is @Mike's Ashybac, very close to real tobacco taste with no sweetness.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Wesley said:


> So far the best local tobacco I've had is @Mike's Ashybac, very close to real tobacco taste with no sweetness.


Ah, that reminds me. Still have to taste @Mike's Ashybac NET. Should be well steeped by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (5/8/15)

@gertvanjoe good luck with your search man. Tobaccos are pretty tough to get "right" and they're quite polarising. One person may love it and the next may hate it.

@Andre I can't find a thumbs up, so you're just gonna get this little dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------

